
2020 Prediction: Covid-19 will suck like 9/11 - mysterypie
https://www.cringely.com/2020/02/27/covid-19-economic-impact-like-9-11/
======
soonnow
In the article the point is made, that president Trump will be able to hold
back a global recession by force. I would like to disagree. I think the Virus
will lead to a global recession, that Trump will not be able to hold back.
Secondary effects and panic will drive the economy of the cliff. Once a major
city in the US is blocked of, there will be a fire sale in the stock market.
That's just my opinion though.

